# ATV Rear Pull Plow Snow Test



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

We got 3-4'' packing snow My rear tripping plow work perfect My sidewalk crew loves it
I tried it out on a extra driveway job The front plow would float to much and wouldn't scape clean but running both plows a same time it would scrape clean Traction was bad you had really spin the tires
Where cars pack the snow down from driving on it the rear plow would scape it clean I was really impress of it Front plow would just float over it
Being a trip plow design The contour would change the The plow would never lost its down pressure kinda like floating I ran over a big crack and never even knew I hit

Thing work perfect backing up to the garage doors or door entry of a sidewalk dragging it away Less time on the end of a shovel 

Things I might change on it adding 1 or 2 more springs and might not its working really well as is

Sorry no pics forgot my camera But Friday may have clean some drifts up and I have camera in the truck now


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

Yea!!!!

I'm watchin' so don't figure nobody cares as this is pure gold my friend!!!


----------

